# Wedding Photo help



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Evening all just looking for some help really, our wedding photographer has totally shafted us and left my wife devastated.... I am looking for someone who can photshop our photos (B&W leaving some colour etc.....) can anyone help or recommend....

many thanks


----------



## sbeezley (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi mate sorry to hear this it's such a shame as not as if you can go back and do it again. I have experience in photoshop if you would like any help or pm me see what I can do for you


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy to help but there may be a copyright issue have you gone back to him first to try and resolve the problem??
just done these for another mate on here who actually took the photos, this involved a tidy up, new background and some B&W conversions plus switching horizontally
http://www.pbase.com/dav4184/bailey_and_angus
Dave


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Try fiverr.com we have used them in the past for photoshop work and as long as you don't mind trying a couple to find the best person for the job, good work can be found.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jmax might be able to help you

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367239


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Morning all thanks for replays, I have the disk with the high res images with no water marks etc.... Not looking for anything to complicated so will try them sites


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My friend Amy might be able to help 
http://www.takeaimphotography.co.uk/


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What's the problems he's left you with?

Are the images going to be recoverable? i.e. if a photo is completely out of focus, no amount of PP is gonna make the subject in focus.


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

photos are all spot on but we paid for them to be edited also Colour selection in B&W etc... I just want some changing so I can make an album as a surprise.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's poor on the TOG's behalf that they never completed them for you. But I'm pretty sure there are apps and website that can do colour selection these days for you.

Even though colour selection in a photography forum probably won't go down too well.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Pm sent


----------

